# Odd hunting animals.



## Cleankill47 (Mar 12, 2016)

I have a squirrel cat. He's a big old orange tabby I rescued at five weeks old behind a gas station and brought him home.

When he sees me grab my squirrel gun, he follows me outside, and takes a post about ten yards away from where I sit, and waits for the shot and the 'thump!' of a squirrel hitting the ground. Then he runs over to it, grabs it by the neck, and brings it to me.

When I was a kid I had a white lab/golden retriever mix that used to do the same thing when I shot rats in the barn. He'd be off like a shot after the pellet rifle went off.

I've never had a squirrel, rabbit, or coon dog, but I'm pretty close. It's all about the fun anyhow, right?


Anyone else ever had an out of the ordinary hunting buddy?


----------



## specialk (Mar 12, 2016)

many years ago when I was raising coon hounds, I had a female English runt of the litter.  my grandparents living in VA had lost their little beagle to old age.  thinking it wouldn't never make a decent coon hound I gave it to them.  granddaddy had her spayed and checked out by the vet and he kept her outside for her entire life.  that dang dog turned out to be one of the best tree dogs I had ever seen. she treed/bayed everything from beavers to snakes from coons to turkeys......amazing little dog....he named her little ann...from ''where the red fern grows''....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 12, 2016)

That's pretty cool, never seen a squirrel cat.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice story.  Cats are cool.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Buddy had an old orange Tom cat that would follow us around when we were out shooting birds or squirrels. He would go get them for us


----------



## antharper (Mar 15, 2016)

When I was a kid with a pellet rifle I had several cats that would fetch small game that I shot but none would bring my kill to me , it was dinner time


----------



## joey1919 (Mar 15, 2016)

We had a couple cats that would leave gifts of squirrels, rabbits and moles up against the back door for us. Never had a retriever though


----------

